# Where can I level up before facing Elite4 in Fire Red?



## Tony Lou (Nov 30, 2011)

People often recommend places where you can find high leveled wild pokemon, but that's useless actually. No matter what level they are, battling wild pokemon never awards much EXP.

You have to go through at least 10 battles to go up one level. That's fucking slow.

Maybe I shouldn't have asked where, but how.

My team right now, is:

Charizard - lvl 48
Nidoqueen - lvl 48
Raichu - lvl 46
Dragonair - lvl 43
Lapras - lvl 43
Venomoth - lvl 43


----------



## Bioness (Nov 30, 2011)

keep grinding in Victory Road

or face the Elite Four with a shit ton of potions and revives


----------



## God (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty much yeah.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 30, 2011)

Bioness said:


> keep grinding in Victory Road
> 
> or face the Elite Four with a shit ton of potions and revives



If the E.F. 's level is around 50 ~ something, I guess I can manage.

Hopefully I will get somewhere by the time I beat all trainers in Victory Road.

.


----------



## keybledar43 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't you just use the Vs. Seeker at the sevii islands (I think that's what they're called)? I remember training by fighting against some karate dudes there...


----------



## Bioness (Nov 30, 2011)

The first Elite Four member in Fire Red uses lvl 51-54 Pokemon, and the Champion uses level 57-63


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 1, 2011)

First of all, get rid of the Venomoth.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> The first Elite Four member in Fire Red uses lvl 51-54 Pokemon, and the Champion uses level 57-63



Doesn't sound too hard. It wouldn't be the first I beat pokemons that are 10 levels above mine. And I should be at least close to 60 when I battle the champion.



keybledar43 said:


> Can't you just use the Vs. Seeker at the sevii islands (I think that's what they're called)? I remember training by fighting against some karate dudes there...



I was thinking of repeatedly using the VS Seeker to battle the Victory Road trainers.

How do I get to the Sevii islands? I thought that was a post Elite 4 thing.



Level7N00b said:


> First of all, get rid of the Venomoth.



Don't be silly. It has the learnset of a psychic pokemon.
 Not to mention stat inflicting moves.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 1, 2011)

I hated the Vs. Seeker. Made rematches a pain in the ass. 

When I reached the end of Victory Road, I just gritted my teeth and started jamming on the Elite 4. I'd just keep taking them on and eating whatever losses came along (which were usually at Lance). Exp. Share and strategic switching ensured decent growth for my team so that eventually I was able to sweep them all without trouble.


----------



## keybledar43 (Dec 1, 2011)

Luiz said:


> How do I get to the Sevii islands? I thought that was a post Elite 4 thing.


I'm pretty sure you go to island 1 after beating the cinnabar gym, though I could be wrong.


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2011)

Give your Pokemon Experience Share too.


----------



## firefist (Dec 1, 2011)

battle the elite 4.

you may loose some rounds yet your pokemons level up or gain exp faster then on the victory road.


----------



## nintendosucks (Dec 1, 2011)

Use that vs seeker that lets you rebatlte trainers and use it to train.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2011)

Ghost Rider said:


> I hated the Vs. Seeker. Made rematches a pain in the ass.
> 
> When I reached the end of Victory Road, I just gritted my teeth and started jamming on the Elite 4. I'd just keep taking them on and eating whatever losses came along (which were usually at Lance). Exp. Share and strategic switching ensured decent growth for my team so that eventually I was able to sweep them all without trouble.





Goobfist said:


> battle the elite 4.
> 
> you may loose some rounds yet your pokemons level up or gain exp faster then on the victory road.



Yeah, you know what, I'm going straight to Victory Road and take on E4 already as you suggest. But I'll make sure to get exp share before that.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 1, 2011)

keybledar43 said:


> I'm pretty sure you go to island 1 after beating the cinnabar gym, though I could be wrong.


You can visit the first three islands without defeating the Elite Four.

The trainers on the first island have pokemon in the mid- to high-30s, though you might have better luck VS Seeking on Victory Road since the trainers there have pokemon from the low- to high-40s.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

Rare candy glitch.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2011)

Bioness said:


> or face the Elite Four with a shit ton of potions and revives


That's always been my E4 strategy.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2011)

Just went through Victory Road and tried to beat the first E4 trainer. Yeaaahh... no, I don't wanna do it. I'd better work my ass off to level them up first.



VastoLorDae said:


> Rare candy glitch.



I have the habit of using cheats, but it seems to easily cause my emulator to freeze, and possibly worse. It's not worth the risk. It doesn't happen with the Nintendo DS emulator, though. Only the GBA one.



Stunna said:


> That's always been my E4 strategy.



When I face E4, I don't want to suffer at their hands. I want to crush them.

 Or at least fight in the same level.

PS: op updated with their new current level.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Luiz said:


> People often recommend places where you can find high leveled wild pokemon, but that's useless actually. No matter what level they are, battling wild pokemon never awards much EXP.
> 
> You have to go through at least 10 battles to go up one level. That's fucking slow.
> 
> ...


You would need a lv 50 team to beat them easily.
Or you can stock up on full revives and hyper potions.
I would suggest the patch of grass underneath pallet town.
Though your team isn't really made for fighting them.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Dec 1, 2011)

What I did in Pokemon Ruby was challenge the Elite Four first couple of members for the experience before my eventual loss. I kept doing it until my Pokemon were the appropriate level. There's no negative side effects for losing the battles so you could do it for as long as you like.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 1, 2011)

It is suppose to be a challenge don't take an easy way out guy, you have to grind grind grind.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2011)

Grinding's for losers.


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 1, 2011)

Grinding, I guess, is the only way into it. 

In Firered I believe you can use the Vs Seeker to rebattle trainers, that might help. They give you a ton more XP then just wild Pokemon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You would need a lv 50 team to beat them easily.
> *Or you can stock up on full revives and hyper potions.*
> I would suggest the patch of grass underneath pallet town.
> Though your team isn't really made for fighting them.



It's possible, but I don't see any glory in struggling too much to beat them.

What level are those?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 2, 2011)

Bioness said:


> It is suppose to be a challenge don't take an easy way out guy, you have to grind grind grind.



I'm afraid it's too late. The rare candy cheat worked, and well, I'm Kanto's league champion now.

Anyhow, I wonder. Everytime I play a pokemon game, I only get my team to level 40~ by the time I beat all 8 gyms. Most people seem to be at a quite higher level at that point.

What am I doing wrong? Maybe I shouldn't skip the wild pokemon battles?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2011)

Luiz said:


> I'm afraid it's too late. The rare candy cheat worked, and well, I'm Kanto's league champion now.
> 
> Anyhow, I wonder. Everytime I play a pokemon game, I only get my team to level 40~ by the time I beat all 8 gyms. Most people seem to be at a quite higher level at that point.
> 
> What am I doing wrong? Maybe I shouldn't skip the wild pokemon battles?



How do you go about the game? Like knowing what team you want and when you get it do you train it?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 2, 2011)

I usually choose my team before I start. 

I do battle all trainers I encounter, so I don't know why I don't get as far as other people do in the same period of time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

A more balanced team would no doubt make it easier.
But yea killing all of the wild pokemon you run into along the way would be the way.
If you want to try something different.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 2, 2011)

Nuzlocke was awesome I did it on my emerald and diamond version, it can be really hard but totally worth it.


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2011)

Make sure to overtrain in the very beginning of the game, and skip no wild Pokemon until a ~20-level difference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Make sure to overtrain in the very beginning of the game, and skip no wild Pokemon until a ~20-level difference.



This is right.
You can usually train to 15 easily in the first area with a starter.


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 2, 2011)

If you have the VS seeker, should be easy. If not, search on Serebii on where to find it. Extremely useful device that I wish they kept.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 3, 2011)

Use a VS Seeker in Victory Road, could help alot.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Dec 8, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A more balanced team would no doubt make it easier.
> But yea killing all of the wild pokemon you run into along the way would be the way.
> If you want to try something different.



That sounds like an interesting thing to try. I usually just use pick Pokenmon for my final team as I go, I never start a game with a set team in mind so having what is basically a random team wouldn't really bother me, though I usually pick the fire starter as other than them there aren't many decent fire types. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> That sounds like an interesting thing to try. I usually just use pick Pokenmon for my final team as I go, I never start a game with a set team in mind so having what is basically a random team wouldn't really bother me, though I usually pick the fire starter as other than them there aren't many decent fire types. Has anyone else noticed this?



Fun fact bulbasaur is best starter for fire red.
First 3 gym leaders are his snacks.
If you plan on doing a run he's always recommended.


----------



## Dorzium (Dec 8, 2011)

What really helps when grinding is turning off the battle animation. That makes the battles go by so much faster so you can mow through more Pokemon in less time.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 12, 2011)

Just Battle the Elite Four a couple of times. I did and I lost a lot but I gained a lot of Exp. I remember when i played FireRed I lost to Bruno the most out of all the Elite Four. That made me so mad haha. (I had no Psychic Pokemon and my Pigeotto always died so quickly) So yeah, basically just keep fighting them and eventually you'll finish them off.


----------

